# Tapes VS CDs



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I am considering buying the tapes or CDs. I wnat to listen at night while in bed. Do the tapes and CDs work the same - I want to just crash while listening to them...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

srhackett, they are both the same. The CD's might last longer, but its a preference thing.Believe me when I say crashing with them won't be a problem.







The first two weeks I slept like a baby.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com[This message has been edited by eric (edited 03-22-2001).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hello SR:Eric is right - you won't have any trouble relaxing while listening to the tapes. Quite a few of us fall asleep, that's how soothing they are.I finished them a year ago, and still listen now and then. My favorite time is night also since they seem to make my sleep better.Have fun!JeanG


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks for your replies - let me be more specific with my question. If I play the tapes or CD's - after the session for that day - I assume they will keep playing - I want to be able to put the tape or CD in and hit the sack and not have to worry about progressing on the tape when I am not supposed to - so I didn't know fi the tapes or CD would be better - or if it just doesn't matter and just order the damn things!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The tapes are set up so there is one session on one side of the tape, so it just plays to the end. I dunno how the CD's are set up, but even if there were more than one session on a CD, most CD players can be set up to play one and only one track.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I have the CDs..they have two tracks on each of the three CDs..if you are listening on a personal player, like a walkman type as I do with the headphones, there is no automatic setting, so if you are listening to track one, you will either sleep thru the next track, or do as I do, and press stop. If you are listening to the 2nd track, then it just shuts off by itself. I find this easier than rewinding the session as the tape requires..just a personal preference!!!Hope that answered your question!


----------

